# For Sale - Western Laser 240mm Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2017)

This is 240mm western handled gyuto that's a true laser. :spiteful:

So why is this knife being called a laser when I never call my knives that? 

Well, this one was sort of a trial test thingy. I started with (slightly) thinner stock than I've normally used but then I ground the bevels up really high (3/4 blade height). I wanted to see how thin I could go while still being convex as well as retaining a rigid spine. I still don't have the answer because to know that would mean to have gone too far...LOL, but, I did manage to see what a really thin convex knife could be made by my hands. 

Once I got the blade done I figured why not go for it and mount up a nice piece of amboyna burl to cap it off. :cool2:*



Stats...

*Models - Gyuto 

Blade Lengths - 240mm

Steel - O-1 (carbon tool steel)

Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - Gyuto @ 55mm

Handle - Western

Handle Materials - Premium two toned amboyna burl, buffalo horn, G10 spacers & pin


Price - *$575*
_Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer_



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## valgard (Mar 23, 2017)

holy smokes that's sexy! :drool:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2017)

valgard said:


> holy smokes that's sexy! :drool:




I agree.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 24, 2017)

I hate you.


----------



## Matus (Mar 24, 2017)

Just ... wow.


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 24, 2017)

Where that last butchur lacked sexiness this one has it spades, immediately jumped to Kendall Jenner so take that how you will. The singleness of the black pin and spacers is amazing. Talking about the wood choice is stupid as it's axiomatic. It's a real beauty. Definatly top non damascus Martell


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2017)

ecchef said:


> I hate you.



Sorry Dave 





Matus said:


> Just ... wow.



Thanks Matus





Godslayer said:


> Where that last butchur lacked sexiness this one has it spades, immediately jumped to Kendall Jenner so take that how you will. The singleness of the black pin and spacers is amazing. Talking about the wood choice is stupid as it's axiomatic. It's a real beauty. Definatly top non damascus Martell



OK I'll admit it, I had to look up "axiomatic" 

Thanks!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm probably biased, but I really like the amboyna and the handle layout. I can just picture the awesome patina on the O1 going well with the wood


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I'm probably biased, but I really like the amboyna and the handle layout. I can just picture the awesome patina on the O1 going well with the wood




You nearly scored this wood. :wink:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 24, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> You nearly scored this wood. :wink:



It must have been one of the top few pieces I remember looking at, I still like the one I chose, but each is unique in its own way.

You don't see amboyna quite like this too often so this is pretty rare and on the laser too


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> It must have been one of the top few pieces I remember looking at, I still like the one I chose, but each is unique in its own way.
> 
> You don't see amboyna quite like this too often so this is pretty rare and on the laser too




I know! I wish that I could score a truckload of this wood.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 25, 2017)

Awesome work as always Dave.

If only I had a place for a new carbon gyuto...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## valgard (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm really puzzled this beauty is still here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2017)

valgard said:


> I'm really puzzled this beauty is still here.




Yeah really, what's going on with these people here?!?! :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2017)

Someone take advantage...please! 

*Price DROP* - *$525 *($50 OFF)
_Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer

_


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2017)

BTW, if *this* knife doesn't sell at *this* price I'm jumping off a bridge. :cry:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2017)

Step away from the ledge Dave...no need to jump just yet....this is SPF.


----------



## valgard (Mar 27, 2017)

:thumbsup:

This beauty will make someone very happy. Glad it sold Dave.


----------



## frog13 (Mar 27, 2017)

valgard said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> This beauty will make someone very happy. Glad it sold Dave.



I'm glad it sold, too, it's been driving me crazy. I would have jumped all over this but have so many irons in the fire right now that I am having trouble keeping up with what's coming. But, a Martell or two is definitely on my short list. In Gyuto I'm a 210 guy, if it had been a bit shorter I would have probably been holding it in my hand. Beautiful work Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2017)

valgard said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> This beauty will make someone very happy. Glad it sold Dave.





frog13 said:


> I'm glad it sold, too, it's been driving me crazy. I would have jumped all over this but have so many irons in the fire right now that I am having trouble keeping up with what's coming. But, a Martell or two is definitely on my short list. In Gyuto I'm a 210 guy, if it had been a bit shorter I would have probably been holding it in my hand. Beautiful work Dave!




Thanks guys


*SOLD!*


----------



## Matus (Mar 27, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------

